# Behold the goodness of bacon(first belly w/qview)



## bobbygee (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello all,I decided to give making bacon a try. Like many others I went to one of the "go to" sources here, and used bearcarvers' recipe for smokey bacon.Man o man it turned out very smokey and delicious.It was more canadian /ham like but it still turned out awsome.Any idea on how to make it more like american bacon?

I got 5 pounds of belly from a local butcher.He had to order it because not much people request pork belly.$2.89 a pound.Thickest part was 1.5 inches.








Cured using morton tender quick along with some splenda brown suger mix(I low carb and avoid sugar whenever possible ) for 5 days.Let soaked in water for about an hour then sprinkled  with garlic powder and black pepper and used a fan to blow on it for a hour.







I used Todds new pellet burner as a smoke source.That thing is AWSOME! On 1 load of hickory pellets ,it lasted over 12 hours of nice and steady blue smoke.Placed in my MES with no power.The ambient temp was 93 but once loaded with the pellet burner the temp rose to a high of 111.Nothing dripped in the pan.







Look at that color!













Put in freezer for 2 hours and started to cut using the old fasion way.Plain ol knife.







I now got 5 pounds of canadian like bacon.Which I'm happy with considering this was my first attempt.I was hoping for something like the store bought stuff but only better.You know that distinct smell  of bacon frying we all grew up with.Any ideas?







Had to taste it.Money shot for Bear!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanx to all the members here for making this possible.

Bobby


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome looking bacon Bobby...


----------



## meateater (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks great. I think the taste depends on the belly. The last batch I smoked had more fat like store bought. The bellies I smoked before this one were like yours, very meaty. I like them both and are always better than store bought. Bear has some great step by steps.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 5, 2011)

great job on the bacon!  Curious to see a response to baconizing it more (new word...thinking it will be in the revised Webstars Disctionary real soon)


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 5, 2011)

GREAT JOB BOBBY!!!

I can't tell you what the diff is, other than your bellies have more meat.

Also, cheaper cuts of bacon are used for the store bought stuff

I let mine rest overnight in the fridge, then slice the next day

This would be a good one for Pops!!

Glad you did not wait for the bigger AMNPS, cuz I'm not making one!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks Great Bobby!!!

The more meat in the belly, the more it tastes like Ham (like BBB).

The more fat, the more it tastes like Bacon.

I can't remember ever seeing a Belly with as big a percentage of meat as yours has!!!!

I had one a few Bacons ago that was almost ALL fat----Almost All meat is better.

Next time yours will be more like Bacon----No way would you get another one like that again!!!

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Jul 5, 2011)

Now that's what bacon should be like, mostly meat.  Well, I like it that way.  That's a great start.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2011)

That's some good looking bacon!


----------



## alelover (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic looking bacon. Pretty good knife skills as well. Great job. I'd like mine with a couple of eggs scrambled and some rye toast please.


----------



## bobbygee (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanx guys.I'm slowly working threw this batch of deliciousness and another 2 pounds and I'll be ready for the next round.So,consensus says,the meaty-er the belly the hammy-er it will be..What are the odds I get an exceptionally great piece if belly my first go around.(good apparently) Anyway...A few things I learned with my first batch.

1- I think I'll let the belly soak a little more in the water after brining,1 hour was a little too salty my taste,I'll try 2 next time.

2- I know this is crazy talk but, I think 12 hour smoke was a little too long,some pieces were a little too smokey. I'll try 8-10 hours next time.

3- I might invest in a deli slicer.Cutting all that was a pain in my left (you know what.) and towards the end, I was getting lazy and the slices were getting thicker.Some were too thick and were on the chewy side after frying. 

Live and learn,I'll post the next batch in a few weeks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

BobbyGee said:


> Thanx guys.I'm slowly working threw this batch of deliciousness and another 2 pounds and I'll be ready for the next round.So,consensus says,the meaty-er the belly the hammy-er it will be..What are the odds I get an exceptionally great piece if belly my first go around.(good apparently) Anyway...A few things I learned with my first batch.
> 
> 1- I think I'll let the belly soak a little more in the water after brining,1 hour was a little too salty my taste,I'll try 2 next time.
> 
> ...


Looks Great Bobby!

Did you do a salt-fry test after curing, but before smoking?

I always soak my Bacon for a half hour or an hour (ice water), just to make sure all salt & cure is off the surface.

Then I do a fry test on a couple slices, to see if it needs any more soaking.

So far I have never had to give it any added soaking, except the time I used Hi Mt Cure & Seasoning.

If you do that, you will be able to fix it if you need to, before smoking it.

Keep up the good smoking!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 12, 2011)

BobbyGee said:


> Thanx guys.I'm slowly working threw this batch of deliciousness and another 2 pounds and I'll be ready for the next round.So,consensus says,the meaty-er the belly the hammy-er it will be..What are the odds I get an exceptionally great piece if belly my first go around.(good apparently) Anyway...A few things I learned with my first batch.
> 
> 1- I think I'll let the belly soak a little more in the water after brining,1 hour was a little too salty my taste,I'll try 2 next time.
> 
> ...


Bobby,
It's probably not the duration, but the type of wood used.  i smoked for 12 hours, but with Apple.  Hickory can be a little strong for me, so I smoke for 6-7 hours with Hickory.

Next time, try Apple or Maple and maybe use a little Hickory in the mix.  You'll get a nice mellow smokey flavor.

Save the ends and pieces for baked beans!

Todd


----------

